# Brians HO layout UP and BNSF



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey all, have been reading here for a few months, just recently joined, I have been into model railroading and real railroads since a my dad had his tyco train set up for a while when I was young, around 18 years old I built a 8x14 layout in sections, once I finally had a job making plenty of money to spend on hobbies, I started a lineman apprenticeship right out of high school and am now 26 and have been a journeyman lineman for powerline contractors with the IBEW for the past 4 years, originally from Michigan, worked all over and moved to Arizona a little over 2 years ago, had more time off last year than I wanted due to work being slow, so I had time to go back to Michigan and bring my 8x14 sectioned layout out here, the house I live in now has a HUGE 20x60 living room so I have added some more track around the walls going down to a lower level beneath the original layout, just 1/4s and 1x6's screw together at right angles for most of the added track, there is one 2'x8' section in front of the window that will eventually be part of the permanent layout once I build my house and 8 car garage on an acre and a half hopefully in the next few years, thus this will be the only section that will have scenery until I have my house and build the permanent layout which will be around the walls of most of the house this layout is Digitrax DCC with almost entirely dcc/sound locos, mircro engineering and peco code 83 flex and only peco turnouts on the new portions, the original 8x14 portion is all atlas code 100, definitely will only use micro engineering and peco for the permanent layout now on to the pictures 

ill start with a few pics of my cars, which in michigan were the summer hobby but now that I'm in AZ they'll be the spring fall and winter hobby, while the model railroad will maily be the summer hobby, also a few pic from work


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice pictures of lineman work. I worked as an electrician during summers while going to school and we had a couple of linemen. Fascinating to watch them work. Also watch one take a hit off a fuse he was installing. He was OK but had some marks on his shins where the pole spikes were fastened. Looks like an Az house, my son lives in Tucson all the houses are similar.


----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)

still need to finish another tower for the back ground bridge and paint it, and have to completely build the bridge in the front still



the reverse loop and lower level staging tracks off towards the right, as stated before this is more or less temporary until I have a house built and can have a permanent around the walls setup taking up much of the entire house so not much scenery will be on this layout other than some structures except for the section in front of the window with the mountains and bridges which will one day be a part of the permanent layout 



may favorite loco, BNSF AC6000 with sound and smoke made by BLI


----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)

the grade to the lower level is a bit steeper than I should have made it, it takes no less than 3 6 axle locos to pull a 20 car train up the grade lol give me a good reason to have to have a multi loco consist tho or stage helper units at the bottom


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, for a 'temporary' layout you've really put in
some fine work. Looking forward to progress
pics.

Don


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work I like the bridge in front of the window. Great way to show off your layout to the outside world


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Love that big Viaduct!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm still laughing that that is the living room.

Must be nice to be single!


----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> I'm still laughing that that is the living room.
> 
> Must be nice to be single!


LOL that's not quite the case, I do have a Girlfriend of 2.5 years who lives with me and I pay probably 95% of the bills so as long as she has food on the table and my car to drive and maintained and filled with gas, I get to pretty well do as I please for the most part....... only thing she gets mad about sometimes if shes already in a bad mood is "How noisy those damn trains are" since I have DCC/Sound in all but 3 locos now

oh, and that is like HALF of the living room, the thing is HUGE my parents whole entire house could fit in just the living room here, this house is definitely a lot bigger than I need, we mainly rented it because 1 its in a neighborhood with 1 acre lots, just 15min out of town, and 2 the 3 car garage that we can fit all 4 cars in.... plus its relatively cheap rent for the area especially being 3200sq ft and 3 car garage 4 BR 4 Bath, way to much house for sure but decent sized garage and 1 acre lot so the neighbors house isn't 10' away like they are in every neighborhood in town


----------



## 09G6GXP (Sep 5, 2016)

KAL5 said:


> Nice work I like the bridge in front of the window. Great way to show off your layout to the outside world


yes I love the bridges in front of the window too, although its not too easy to see in the window, its Arizona and this house has reflective tint on the windows so its pretty difficult to see in from the outside


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

09...based on my years as a police officer my observations quickly identified your main MO...you aint married brother!!! Glad your girlfriend is so understanding


----------

